# Finaly signs of life



## Davor (Apr 19, 2011)

I captured these a couple days ago, and brought me such a smile. Enjoy


1













2












3


----------



## NayLoMo6C (Apr 19, 2011)

#2 is my fav, although i would have the white flower pedals less blown out.


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 19, 2011)

Lovely shots.


----------



## ChrisA (Apr 19, 2011)

Number 3 for me.  Great closeup of the habitat


----------



## Davor (Apr 19, 2011)

thanks for the comments, i just can't wait till spring gets rollin here so there will be many more opportunities.


----------



## JBArts (Apr 19, 2011)

I'll go for the first image. I like the minimalism it exudes and the bokeh works for me. But, of course, all of these shots are lovely. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## shufti (Apr 19, 2011)

I like 3 the most. I agree with NayLoMo6C about the highlights. Difficult to meter. Maybe use a flash?


----------



## Davor (Apr 19, 2011)

I was going to use a flash, but by the time i set everything up the little bugger would have left.


----------



## iamsneaky13 (May 3, 2011)

although this is unphotographerish of me, i like the blown highlights in #2.  It makes me pay more attention to the bee which is really the focus of the image anyways.  technically they are a litle blown out, but aesthetically i quite like  them.  I wish the bee wasnt so centered in the frame though


----------

